# Necron Super Heavies?



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

Necron have a disapointing lack of super heavy weapons, The Pylon and Converted Super Monolith thats all i could find(Thats official) I'd like to see a tomb stalker at least, but sometimes it seems like GW just has Necrons take a back seat

what do you think?

:mrgreen: HOORAY FOR THE HARVEST :mrgreen:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Im afraid, for the moment thats all your stuck with...

Unless...unless you believe the whispers of a creature so huge, it could crush a monolith under each claw, that towers over buildings and titans alike...a creature called...The Tomb Stalker!...

Seriously though, its kinda like a huge tomb spyder...a really huge tomb spyder ...

I do believe theres a thread about it around here somewhere...


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

The tomb stalker is obviously something any necron player would love (including me) but i'd just like to see more variety ya know like a more mobile necron super heavy


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Crying because there is a lack of support for you? 

2 words... Dark Eldar. At least you have super heavys.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Agreed with Joker God we actually only have one FW model like you which is our Raven a flyer. At least you have a super heavy and have an army bult well for apocolypse DE don't fair to well in huge games as tactic is pretty much blown out the window and comes down to whose armour is better.

That's just my 5c (we dont have 2c no more)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

What's that sound? Dark Eldar players whining in a thread that doesn't have anything to do with them? How surprising! [/sarcasm]

Seriously guys, we know that GW likes to pretend your army doesn't exist. Let's get back to discussing any Necron super heavy vehicles.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I was just trying to make them happy for the super heavy they do have, not crying about it. 

I am more then happy with my 0 super heavys and 40-50 DLs in an Apoc game.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

i was actually going to mention the lack of dark eldar super heavies but i wanted to keep it strait necron, but what about the void dragon phoenix 

that and dark eldar were pretty lame in DOW: Soulstorm too their base assault was too easy


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhh the tears of Dark Eldar players are so sweet!! 

Necrons aren't supposed to have super heavies; seriously since when do zombies even have armor?! You guys are lucky you got a monolith, so stop biting the hand that feeds you


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> Ahhh the tears of Dark Eldar players are so sweet!!
> 
> Necrons aren't supposed to have super heavies; seriously since when do zombies even have armor?! You guys are lucky you got a monolith, so stop biting the hand that feeds you


i will agree dark eldar tears complete any meal
however you dont know what its like not to have just a single super heavy why dont you go pray to the emporer or something

dark angels always have to get in the way, d*mn loyalists screw everthing up


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

neoplasma said:


> i will agree dark eldar tears complete any meal
> however you dont know what its like not to have just a single super heavy why dont you go pray to the emporer or something
> 
> dark angels always have to get in the way, d*mn loyalists screw everthing up


Don't be sad. just keep chanting "My leadership is 10 and we are only a scout force!" Once the Necrons get there next codex we should see a lot more for them as more tomb worlds should be woken up and more powerful anti-Imperiam noobs weapons should pop up.

As a DE player, every time I get sad I just look at that sweet little number that is the cost of a Dark Lance... and ignore the rest of the book...


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> Don't be sad. just keep chanting "My leadership is 10 and we are only a scout force!" Once the Necrons get there next codex we should see a lot more for them as more tomb worlds should be woken up and more powerful anti-Imperiam noobs weapons should pop up.
> 
> As a DE player, every time I get sad I just look at that sweet little number that is the cost of a Dark Lance... and ignore the rest of the book...


oh i'm fully aware of necron power i would love to CRUSH terra and free the C'tan Void Dragon imprisoned within the noctis labrinthus of mars the living are nothing more than livestock and slaves THEY shall feel the power of The World Engine (planet sized necron deathstar) and the emporer shall be devoured by non other than Kaelis Ra(eldar name for the nightbringer), the warp shall be closed forever

LET THE HARVEST BEGIN, YOU WILL ALL SUBMIT TO THE C'tan ONCE MORE


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, the Codex says that there are probably lots and lots of kinds of Necrons that have yet to be awakened. You could, conceivably, make basically anything you wanted for use in Apoc, as long as you make a well-balanced character sheet for it.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

well what would you make for the abilities and stats of a Tomb Stalker i'd love to make one i like the concept drawing i'm sure you've seen by now but i wouldn't know were to start making it

for abilities maybe a field that blocks weapons below a certain strength? but what else?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, people scratch build models like that out of all sorts of things. I'd start with a two-liter soda bottle for the body and use foam and plasticard cuttings for legs and details. DOnt do this though if you aren't ready to tackle the project- Scratch building Apoc superheavies is a very time consuming effort, especially streamlined, high tech supes like Eldar and Necron.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

I would honestly be alittle hesitant to start such a project (i never have) but it would have led's a'plenty and powerful weaponry as some you might know i've only got a growing necron army (core force+1 Heavy Destroyer plus quite a few useless scarabs and getting more) so nowhere near apocalypse level "yet"


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I'd like there to be some multi-gun Destroyers - doubling shots or making them twin-linked. A HD with 2 shots or twin-linked or both would be very nice - each unit getting 6 S9 twin-linked shots... [dribble dribble], or a unit of standard Destroyers getting up to 30 S6 twin-linked shots...

Big war machines would be welcome too, but I think a new Codex is going to be more important than more Forge World models.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, sisters of battle dont' have any superheavies of their own either! Sure, we can add an imperial superheavy tank or titan to our armies, but it's not one of OURS. Why do I have to use basic guardsman in an overgrown tank when my battlesisters can shoot so much better?

Plenty of armies don't have any superheavies, it's a sad case, but you can always come up with your own and design rules for it, that's pretty much what Apoc if for. I'd LOVE to see someone build a tomb stalker and play against it. Just remember I'll be fielding my Holy Purifier against you


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

the sisters would look great with warmonger titan equiped with flamers


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay everyone i'd just like to add this is my first post in over 2 months... thats right im back >^.^<



Captain Galus said:


> Ahhh the tears of Dark Eldar players are so sweet!!
> 
> Necrons aren't supposed to have super heavies; seriously since when do zombies even have armor?! You guys are lucky you got a monolith, so stop biting the hand that feeds you


Am i the only necron player here who fouind the term 'zombie' offensive?? Look, you obviously have no idea what necrons are or are capable of and as ive argued with my friends about for many countless hours it really annoys me when people bag out things they dont know alot about- and im not saying your bagging out necrons because this probably isnt the case... this is just me venting alittle i thinks.

As a soon-to-be Dark Eldar player (yeh, ive finally decided what my second 40k army will be) i dont really want to get involved with any arguements involving the two races- all i have to say is that both codices (and many others) are alittle out of date and have yet to have their new dex's released so you cant really compare them with other races that have certain units or FW models available when these ones dont.

As for the Necron super heavies i would like to see it happen but i doubt it ever will just because alot of races are overlooked in favour of more popular races such as the imperium (as a whole).


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Necrons are filthy Iron Zombie Xenos that must be eradicated from the universe!

@Neoplasma: Pretend I don't have the apoc book, what's a warmonger look like, or do you mean a warhound?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

We are innumerable. We are ageless. We feel no pain, we feel no fear. We are immortal and our will is that of beings whose desires and motives you cannot fathom.

Our bodies may be broken, but we can never be destroyed. Our wounds will be mended, no matter how severe. Our minds will be repaired, no matter how severed.

We do not hear your pitiful screams for mercy as we crush your filthy bodies beneath our feet. We do not hear the lamentations of your fallen as we rend their allies before their eyes. We do not hear your tears as we flay you atom by atom.

We are implacable. We are immortal. We are infinite. We are Necrontyr. We are coming for you, and we are coming for the rest. The table is being set. But the feast has yet to begin.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

_"No army is big enough to conquer the galaxy. But faith alone can overturn the universe"_ - Ecclesiarch *Deacis IX*

_A single man with faith can triumph over a legion of the faithless. Untold billions of the faithful can never be opposed._ - The Sermons of *Sebastian Thor*, Volume XI Chapter IV


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I love all that faith shit, almost like a real religion. Ignore fact, risk everything on chance, and scorn evidence based knowledge! 

"A single man with faith can triumph over a legion of the faithless" if he catches them with their pans down and drops a nuke on them from orbit, lol. It is wonderful how you can make meaningless statements sound significant. For example, the work 'can' is used rather than will, in the same way as an infinate number of monkeys with an infinate number of typewriters and an infinate amount of time can type out the complete works of Shakespear, but it doen't mean that they will.

I can't wait for religion to be banned in the same way they are going to ban homeopathy.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

* shoots Darklove * HERETIC!

I SO love spouting imperial Dogma..  Ofcourse the difference between 40K and RL is that in 40K, it WORKS. And it's a great way to psychologicly dominate your opponent when your faith rolls work.

In RL, I'd definitely agree with you. While I DO believe there's more 'between heaven and earth' than we know, nobody is going to convince me what it is without some damn good theory and evidence.
( and no, a book written a couple of thousand years ago by a whole bunch of old men doesn't count )


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

We have already crushed the dominion of mortals beneath our feet once before. We shall do so again. There is no difference between your pitiful existence and that of the Old Ones and their meager creations.

We have no reason to surrender. We have no reason to disappear. We have no demands, save that your races are exterminated and subdued. And there is nothing you can do to prevent this demand from being met, fow we shall extract it ourselves.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Necrons are filthy Iron Zombie Xenos that must be eradicated from the universe!
> 
> @Neoplasma: Pretend I don't have the apoc book, what's a warmonger look like, or do you mean a warhound?


!!ZOMBIES!! !!ZOMBIES!! what grounds do you have to say such things you mindless imperial DOG! your sisters of our matyrd lady have felt their bodies torn apart by our weapons AS I HAVE STATED ONCE BEFORE YOU ARE CATTLE AND SLAVES not only to your emporer but to our divine masters the Yngir.

oh this is the emporer imperator titan for scale the warmonger is a heavy weapon variant


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> We are innumerable. We are ageless. We feel no pain, we feel no fear.


What's that noise? Oh yeah, that's my ZOMBEH ALARM GOING OFF.:ireful2:


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> What's that noise? Oh yeah, that's my ZOMBEH ALARM GOING OFF.:ireful2:


why dont you go hunt some fallen


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The nechrins dont *need* more superheavies, the point of their army is no redundancy, warriors (lots of) to man the front lines, Lords to lead, Monoliths to do all the stuff they do, spyders to repair the dead, and ptlons to BEAT THE LIVING SHIT OUT OF WHATEVER IS LEFT!!!

(please excuse me if my examples dont work, I have little knowlage of the nechrins)

All that said, more would be cool.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Since this has turned into a which army is better rant thread. I can't wait for the day when the great gods get tired of the eternal battle, and wipe out all existence. I will especially enjoy the look on the star gods faces when they discover that tzeentch has long ago figured out how to bypass pylon technology, and like a cat toying with a mouse opens the warp wide when the foolish star dogs try to play their poorly thought out plan to defeat chaos. Foolish none living scum did you not think the lord of treachery would know of your plans before you even conjured them up in your simple minds!


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

more army choices is what i want but not for imperials( no disrespect) but gw should focus on improving the other races like dark eldar, and necrons for example theres a new necron unit released maybe once a year and a new space marine unit released every month or so its favoratism for the imperium, i mean theres other races it seems like an inquisitor comes up with model releases


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

i didnt mean to rant it just comes out by the way Tzeentch is patron god 

I am a heretic and a xenos which is why i dont like the imperium(i know to many egotistic imperial players) of course i was drawn to the changer of ways from the start


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Since this has turned into a which army is better rant thread. I can't wait for the day when the great gods get tired of the eternal battle, and wipe out all existence. I will especially enjoy the look on the star gods faces when they discover that tzeentch has long ago figured out how to bypass pylon technology, and like a cat toying with a mouse opens the warp wide when the foolish star dogs try to play their poorly thought out plan to defeat chaos. Foolish none living scum did you not think the lord of treachery would know of your plans before you even conjured them up in your simple minds!


And then we will all laugh at them for destroying the only thing keeping them alive.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Since this has turned into a which army is better rant thread. I can't wait for the day when the great gods get tired of the eternal battle, and wipe out all existence. I will especially enjoy the look on the star gods faces when they discover that tzeentch has long ago figured out how to bypass pylon technology, and like a cat toying with a mouse opens the warp wide when the foolish star dogs try to play their poorly thought out plan to defeat chaos. Foolish none living scum did you not think the lord of treachery would know of your plans before you even conjured them up in your simple minds!


I laugh at your pitiful display. Tzeentch, like all his brethren, is naught but an amalgam of thoughts and fears. He is the essence of the warp, and the warp has no power over us. Our masters laugh at their playthings, the humans who fight for the false Warp Lords. Our masters laugh at the Warp Lords themselves. Our masters are something more; Something greater than the Warp Lords could ever become. Tzeentch is a fool, a spawn of the hope of change and prosper and the fear of the new and different. He is warp spawn, and is easily defeated. The Pylons keep the warp closed; Without the warp, the Warp Lords have no power over this realm. They barely have any power over it now; Their weak wills can exist in this plane for only scant moments, yet we are immortal. We were born before the Warp Lords; And our masters were born before even us. The Warp Lords are simply a new and uninteresting uprising that will be crushed like any other that stand in our path.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> I laugh at your pitiful display. Tzeentch, like all his brethren, is naught but an amalgam of thoughts and fears. He is the essence of the warp, and the warp has no power over us. Our masters laugh at their playthings, the humans who fight for the false Warp Lords. Our masters laugh at the Warp Lords themselves. Our masters are something more; Something greater than the Warp Lords could ever become. Tzeentch is a fool, a spawn of the hope of change and prosper and the fear of the new and different. He is warp spawn, and is easily defeated. The Pylons keep the warp closed; Without the warp, the Warp Lords have no power over this realm. They barely have any power over it now; Their weak wills can exist in this plane for only scant moments, yet we are immortal. We were born before the Warp Lords; And our masters were born before even us. The Warp Lords are simply a new and uninteresting uprising that will be crushed like any other that stand in our path.


I agree comepletely so what do you think of the rumored Platinum, Gold, and Bronze lords i like the idea of more variety in leadership


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

neoplasma said:


> I agree comepletely so what do you think of the rumored Platinum, Gold, and Bronze lords i like the idea of more variety in leadership


i think the eldar are going to come around and slap them around.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> i think the eldar are going to come around and slap them around.


i'll admit Eldar are tenacious but their already a dying race but what do you think of a tiered system of Necron leadership not your hatred of necrontyr and the Yngir besides not even Eldanesh could stop the coming harvest


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

neoplasma said:


> i'll admit Eldar are tenacious but their already a dying race but what do you think of a tiered system of Necron leadership not your hatred of necrontyr and the Yngir besides not even Eldanesh could stop the coming harvest


Then eldrad walks up and beats a c'tan to death with a pointy stick the end.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Plague will end all as you know it.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

foulacy said:


> Plague will end all as you know it.


first who let a nurgling in here, second Necrons are completely inorganic (other than pariah) your brain must have rotted away


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Does nurgle have dominion over computer viruses? If not, Necrons may not be in his dominion, since they generally dont die or even decay.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

no i dont think he does ask epidemius he'd know besides necrons are closer to soul powered automotons that and i think a super advanced race like the necrontyr could handle a computer virus


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Then eldrad walks up and beats a c'tan to death with a pointy stick the end.


And after laughing at him for falling for the evil twin C'Tan trick, Deceiver sucks his soul out and uses him as a meat puppet for the rest of time


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

neoplasma said:


> first who let a nurgling in here, second Necrons are completely inorganic (other than pariah) your brain must have rotted away


Touche my friend.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

foulacy said:


> Touche my friend.


Well Nurgle could just rot the metal......Rust Ftw!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

can we get back on topic...


----------



## Skulltaker 100 (Aug 22, 2009)

Necrons definitly need super heavies, and Gw are clearly biased to some armies. "cough Space Marines Imperial Guard" But i still think you could make a Tomb Stalker because there's no pictures of it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Alright guys, bring it back on subject or leave it to die, please.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you Galahad.

IMO, Necrons should have maybe one or two Superheavies (Tomb Stalker and Pylon are my favs), and take full advantage of Battle Formations instead - The C'tan have had countless millennia to think of stratagies, and battle plans, and they should put them to use.

Eg. A Necron Immortal Anti-tank company, where they combine their weapons to unleash small salvo of Str D shots.

A flying contingant of Destroyers, with Flank March and Rapid Redeployment, to harrass the enemies flank support, and weaken their defences.

The unforgettable Necron Phalanx, with the three Monoliths using their Power Cores to create a web of Gauss, that flayes anything in its path.

C'mon people, get creative!


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

I think every race should at least have 2 super heavies it would add variety yah know what i mean

please no more ranting or fighting (me included)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

How about a 'mother monolith'?
Twice the height, twice the length and breadth of a regular monolith.
It's Big.. Bigger.. The biggest.
Hmm.. I'm getting ideas for a datasheet.

The Grand Pyramid

_A massive construct of living metal, shielded by a dark green and shimmering field of energy. On each side, it has two swirving cannons, bringing death to anything they aim at, rapidly turning everything near it to ash, while the great crystal at the top Hums with infernal powers, when it fires, the air crackles with green static, and everything evaporates before it. At it's base, on each side, it has 2 shimmering green portals. From within, the shambling shapes of the necrontyr slowly emerge, relentless, without mercy._

Points: 2000

Armour: 14 All around
Structure points: 4
Voidshields: 6

Guns:
Heavy Gauss blasters: Every enemy unit within 24" of the monolith is subject to the devastating batteries of these guns.
Range 24", S7 AP4, Gauss, Heavy 2d6
Power Matrix: Range 120" Strength D AP2, Large Blast, Heavy 3, Primary Weapon

Special Rules:
*Slow and Ponderous*: Even slower than a regular monolith, The Grand Pyramid may only move 3" per turn. If it's drive is damaged even once, it is unable to move, being simply too heavy for it to thrust forward.
*Internal Repair*: Unlike regular tanks, the monolith will automaticly restore 1 drive damaged or weapon destroyed result every turn at the end of the necron players turn.
If the monolith decides not to do anything, it may roll a die for every lost structure point, reparing it on a roll of 4+
*Enhanced Void Shields*: The void shields on the grand pyramid reactivate on a roll of 5+. If the monolith chooses not to fire it's primary weapon, and not self repair, the shields may be restored on a roll of 4+.
*Dark Omen*:Any unit wishing to fire at the grand monolith must pass a vision test as if nightfighting was in effect.
*Living Metal*: As per Monolith Living metal rules
*Portal Network*: As the regular monolith, units may choose to teleport to the grand pyramid. Except there is no limit to the number of units teleported as such during a turn. And the WBB roll made by the teleported unit is successfull on a roll of 3+ instead of 4+. This network may be used by any unit with the necron rule.

The pyramid also gives the controlling player, the 'strategic resupply' asset twice. But it may only be used on a unit of regular warriors, returning them to the field from within the grand pyramid.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd like to see more Necron Special Characters, Whether it is another C'tan or maybe some Necron Lord with fluff e.t.c.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Am I mistaken or does the Eldar Super Heavy Tanks only have 2 weapons? Their main one and then one on the gunners area? Because if they do then that's quite annoying and a waste of a super heavy tank.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Warhounds also have only 2 weapons.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

most have a secondary and a primary weapon the necron pylon only has a partical beam


----------

